# Back Bay Biloxi



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

Went to biloxi on the tchoutacabouffa-(shoot-a-ka-buff) river, then down to the bay. stuck one about 10 minutes in. Nothing after that. in the water at dark stayed til 11 30.we suck!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You are selling yourself short man. Those guys hid from me almost everytime I went this past fall. I came home with nill just about everytime I went. My wife almost told me I should take up Tennis!, lol! You'll probably limit out next trip. I'd settle for one to start off with if it was me..... Hope to see some good pics this year from everybody!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Evey time I cross that river up on I-10 I say man that looks like a pretty river to fish in. Did you try a good ways down in the bay or just around the mouth of the river? If I was a bettin' man I would say that if you try from at least the half way point of the bay and work towards the south end right now you probably won't be disappointed.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

what he didn't say though is that it was tough conditions. the water looked good from what he said and they stayed out probaly longer than they should have. he said there was some light steam coming off the water that made it difficult to see in. if it would not have been for that they probably would have stuck some. and yes five prongs all that water looks good over there. i imagine a few more trips and we qill find them. we are just not to familiar with that part.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Water is cold and the salinity is way down over there. They had 3" rain last week. The Pascagoula River basin from the 1-10 causeway south is the place to gig some and it's 25 miles closer.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (2/22/2009)*Water is cold and the salinity is way down over there. They had 3" rain last week. The Pascagoula River basin from the 1-10 causeway south is the place to gig some and it's 25 miles closer.


Yeah, I get the shakes every time I cross that bridge I want to try it there so bad. I have on more than one occasion came across there in the middle of the night and seen people floundering on the Southeast side of the bridge. Its just to damn far even for me to try. :banghead


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement. we'll be giving them another go this weekend. The steam really was a problem. I have tried pascagoula a few times and done ok. I tend to pick up descent numbers of small fish there.also, itnever really reaches the clarity of back bay.You'd be hard pressed {PUN} to find many more places that produce as many fish/man-hour. All you guys from the white sands of FL should come one night and meet up with us Alabama and Mississipppi boys.An out of state annual is only like $33. We will have some fun. The other night was a fluke. {again.. sorry for the PUN} We generally do pretty good.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

You don't know what you are asking for. The Biloxiback bay ain't near big enough for the numbers of giggers you could lure over with your advertisement.


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

You're prolly right about the size of the area. It seems like me and another guy can cover most of the hotspots in a night. Maybe we can all get together and hit pascagoula. Plenty of water there. It would be awesome to get most of the giggers together for one night on the same water. O, the bs that would flow. It would be alot of fun though. We could do it over in p'cola or wherever. Maybe put in a few bucks for lunker or something. like a dusk til dawn, no holds barred, gigathon to see what's what and who's who.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

he is pulling your legs....there are no flatfish anywhere in the biloxi area except sting rays better off just to sit in the casinos all night...the bare bottoms you will see in there are much more attractive than the bare bottoms under the water


----------

